# Introducing Taz von den Sportwaffen



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

She is about 13 weeks old and is a maniac at the moment. Has lots of prey drive, nice grip, is not phased by pain or rough play. Does well on every sort of surface sofar, great looks, and is very watchful of the environment especially around the property. She is sharp towards strangers (only on our property), and other dogs big/small, she does generally recover quickly so probably just part of the growing pains. 

Were just on a week long camping trip so here are some pics of the pup on the trip. Was in the water for the first time and loves it!






Got a lil tired on the hike 



This was after the hike and a swim..still wanted the bite


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nice pup...thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations! Nice looking pup, too!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Cute and enjoy her. Stuka/Bronson breeding?

T


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice looking pup! They are a lot of fun at that age...enjoy.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

She is a stuka daughter, brawnson grand daughter. The dam was bessie di dranel. Pedigree http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2034933-tazmania-von-den-sportwaffen


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I know someone else with a pup from that litter. She's very happy with her pup too. I thought that was the "v" litter?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> I know someone else with a pup from that litter. She's very happy with her pup too. I thought that was the "v" litter?


v'taz' ?????


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

susan tuck said:


> I know someone else with a pup from that litter. She's very happy with her pup too. I thought that was the "v" litter?


Haha it was..what can i say im a rebel.8)


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Haz Othman said:


> She is a stuka daughter, brawnson grand daughter. The dam was bessie di dranel. Pedigree http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2034933-tazmania-von-den-sportwaffen


Thanks!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice pup  enjoy! I've got a Stuka son myself, albeit the "B" litter so quite a ways earlier lol

Don't overdo the lengthy hikes with such a young pup btw


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Haz Othman said:


> She is a stuka daughter, brawnson grand daughter. The dam was bessie di dranel. Pedigree http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2034933-tazmania-von-den-sportwaffen


Thanks!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Hunter Allred said:


> Nice pup  enjoy! I've got a Stuka son myself, albeit the "B" litter so quite a ways earlier lol
> 
> Don't overdo the lengthy hikes with such a young pup btw


We tried not to go too hardcore. She was pretty beat though...for about 5mins!:-k
I liked vids i had seen of your dog. One of the reasons I purchased from Nate.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice looking puppy.

Haz and Taz????
Kind of almost too cute


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Nice looking puppy.
> 
> Haz and Taz????
> Kind of almost too cute


lol 

on that note, I'm shocked no one here has ever pointed out "Hunter" and "Jäger" lol


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Nice looking puppy.
> 
> Haz and Taz????
> Kind of almost too cute


=; Lol I never thought of it that way..maybe I should have used a V name.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> =; Lol I never thought of it that way..maybe I should have used a V name.


nah, Haz and Vaz would have been worse ;-0


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thomas Barriano said:


> nah, Haz and Vaz would have been worse ;-0


:-&..true.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice Haz, that's Gnash's step sister! These dogs have a lotta motor under da hood


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks! I think you mean half sister..lol. Unless Stuka remarried that is..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> Thanks! I think you mean half sister..lol. Unless Stuka remarried that is..


now that WAS funny  I missed that word usage 
step relatives in dogs


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> Thanks! I think you mean half sister..lol. Unless Stuka remarried that is..


Haha, step, half, whatever describes it correctly was the intention.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Faisal Khan said:


> Haha, step, half, whatever describes it correctly was the intention.


Gotcha:razz:. If she turns out half as good as your boy ill be happy!


----------

